# Any other seniors regretting their chosen major(s)?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Yes!!! I am a psychology and Global Studies double major - what the heck is wrong with me!? I'm probably going to go into business because I have so much debt now. I think I'd prefer to be a baker, but I'm rather screwed financially. I really didn't know what I was doing when I signed up at age 17. My parents told me I should stay away from the liberal arts :|:mum:|


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Take up a minor in business, accounting, comp. science or IT...I work for a big financial company and they hire entry-level people all the time who don't have a degree in business. I'm sure the same is true for some of the tech jobs. I bet adding a minor in one of these would help you get your foot in the door.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

there are a ton of jobs you can have with any number of majors... people are looking at your skills not your majors (necessarily). You may not get a job with 6 figures, but find a job that you'd find rewarding and try to apply what you had to do in your majors and what you learned (might want to forgot a lot of the theoretical stuff unless your job asks it of you), but the practical skills (new ways of looking at problems (from your philosophy major) communication/debate skills in your political science majors. If i learned one thing from talking to people its that your major does not determine your job, luck, fate, and a little hard work does, and creativity. 
Although that kinda scares me since i loved my majors/minor and i feel like my perfect job will be impossible to get at least now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm a Computer Science degree holder. Trigonometry was not too bad. The unit circle? Think of a clock. The angle between each number (five minutes) is 30 degrees. Each second is six degrees, with the hour being 360. 

then you get into sqrt(2)/2, 1/2, etc.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

yup. I'm a senior psych major. There is no way I would be a good counselor/therapist/people person. I like statistics and research, but those grad school programs are freaken ridiculously hard to get into, and my GPA isn't that great, so there is no way.
I don't know what I'm going to do after I graduate....


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes. I wish I could start all over again


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah. I'm an English major and it's too late to change now. I sort of wish I had useful interests.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Yes. I'm a senior and just changed my major to Cell & Molecular Biology. I WISH I had majored in Polymer and Fiber Engineering (PFE) in the first place, but hindsight is always 20/20. I'm planning to get my master's in PFE after I graduate since I'm hoping that my schooling will be paid for being a graduate engineering student. I don't have the money, however, to change my major to PFE at this point.  My major right now is not very practical in industry and I really need more technical knowledge if I want to be successful. I just wish I had known all this a long time ago.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm a Computer Science degree holder. Trigonometry was not too bad. The unit circle? Think of a clock. The angle between each number (five minutes) is 30 degrees. Each second is six degrees, with the hour being 360.
> 
> then you get into sqrt(2)/2, 1/2, etc.


Cool, I'm following the Information Systems major track which seems very similar to Comp Sci. Took me a bit to figure out what path I wanted because the descriptions are somewhat vague between Info Tech (not engineering), Info Sys, and Comp Sci.

Back on topic...That'd be my worst nightmare if I find out later down the road that I didn't make the correct choice in major. Seems to becoming more and more popular though.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

I work in the Career Services department at a moderately respected (but by no means top-tier) university-- I'm an office page/office barista/whatever. But I get to hear most of the different perspectives on the degrees we offer. Most useless? "History and philosophy of science." There's no place for you except in the ivory tower. Fortunately, we are one of probably four institutions worldwide that offers it, so...

Anyway, what I hear from both career counselors and academic advisors alike is that all of our liberal arts and science degrees are useless without outside internships or undergraduate research. It's soul-crushing advice for someone with SA who struggles with academic motivation anyway. On the bright side, at least it frees you to study something traditionally "useless," like literature or poetry. English majors, have your schadenfreude and eat it too.

Right now I'm struggling with the decision whether or not to take a dual major. I'm a sophomore, first semester... and it feels like I've already wasted so much time and expended all my motivation. Add that to mounting college debt and I think I'll stay with the one major and try to augment it the best I can-- I am getting the hell out of college after four years are up, two majors or not.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I always felt the same way. My major was Industrial eng. But I could change it at Ph.d level
now I am studying Finance. This is the area that I always wanted.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a senior yet, but I am majoring in math, and I don't have many regrets about it. It seems viable to get a good job in the future. I also am planning on getting a chemistry minor, so we will see how that goes. My only regret is that I am more passionate in subjects like writing and literature, but I will have no degree in those. Maybe in my final two years I will be able to take enough classes to get an English minor, we will have to see how things go.


----------



## Reverie (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Not a senior yet, but I am majoring in math, and I don't have many regrets about it. It seems viable to get a good job in the future. I also am planning on getting a chemistry minor, so we will see how that goes. My only regret is that I am more passionate in subjects like writing and literature, but I will have no degree in those. Maybe in my final two years I will be able to take enough classes to get an English minor, we will have to see how things go.


Being a math major is amazing. There's actually a documented "holy crap you seriously majored in MATH?!" effect when job interviewing. But you probably know that.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not a senior, but I doubt that I'll regret my major. I might, but I doubt it. Latin is what I've wanted to major in since the 7th grade. 

If I do regret it, or don't become a teacher, I am completely screwed. Classics with a minor in Art History isn't exactly practical.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Not a senior yet, but I am majoring in math, and I don't have many regrets about it. It seems viable to get a good job in the future. I also am planning on getting a chemistry minor, so we will see how that goes. My only regret is that I am more passionate in subjects like writing and literature, but I will have no degree in those. Maybe in my final two years I will be able to take enough classes to get an English minor, we will have to see how things go.


Wow, math and chemistry! Good combination, albeit not good for the nerves and one's sanity :lol

I was going to do a minor in math, but unfortunately I have neither the time nor the money. So, instead I'll graduate with a degree in Cell and Molecular Biology in the next couple of years and then go on to graduate school to study polymer engineering (lots of math and chemistry) and then hopefully biomedical engineering (lots more chemistry and math ). So I feel ya.

Math is a very interesting subject and you should have a very good advantage in the job market when you graduate. Are you specializing in applied math or in theoretical math?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Reverie said:


> Being a math major is amazing. There's actually a documented "holy crap you seriously majored in MATH?!" effect when job interviewing. But you probably know that.


Yeah, my dad was a math major. I hope it works out for me!



SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> Wow, math and chemistry! Good combination, albeit not good for the nerves and one's sanity :lol
> 
> I was going to do a minor in math, but unfortunately I have neither the time nor the money. So, instead I'll graduate with a degree in Cell and Molecular Biology in the next couple of years and then go on to graduate school to study polymer engineering (lots of math and chemistry) and then hopefully biomedical engineering (lots more chemistry and math ). So I feel ya.
> 
> Math is a very interesting subject and you should have a very good advantage in the job market when you graduate. Are you specializing in applied math or in theoretical math?


Thanks! I am specializing in theoretical math...it is a bit easier of a major, and I like the analytical part of it the best.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm a fourth year Junior because I switched majors so many times my first two years. I don't regret settling on being an accounting major but if I could go back and do it all over again I'd probably switch to something I'd have more of an interest in. But it’s accounting! Who’s passionate about accounting? Haha I’m good at it though so that should count for something


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Junior here. I'm currently an anthropology major, and I really enjoy the subject. I think I will double major with criminology/criminal justice.
I like studying both subjects, but I would give anything to be good at math and major in it. I've just never been able to understand math, even with tutoring.

There's tremendous pressure on me to go to grad school, get at least a master's degree. I know its a good idea but I have no damn idea what I would study in grad school.

I think my calling in life was to be a paramedic. I wish almost every day I had done this EMT program in high school. But I didn't, and I doubt I'll ever have the time now.


----------



## shyguy87 (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm stuck at the same spot. This is my 4th year in college although I am still a junior. My major is journalism, but I had a chance to work at a job to see some real life experience and I don't think I would enjoy it b/c of the competitive and in your face nature of it. 

I am going to see an advisor in the next week or so we'll have to see what I should do. I get a bad feeling I may be at school for a while.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a sophomore and still haven't even settled on a major. I'm leaning towards bio, but there's so many requirements for it that I have yet to fulfill. I'm really worried about graduating on time. Plus, I don't even know what I want to do with my degree. I'm thinking I may just say **** it and join my family in the film industry instead.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------

